# What is wrong with Chevy?



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

The cylinders won't be affected. If it's a head gasket it's a simple fix, but the better question is why did it leak? Defective gasket or the head/block isn't flat?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Alot of Cruzes have had coolant consumption issues, but being a tech at Chevrolet, I'm going to second the fact that nothing was found.

The main coolant issues are the heater core, water pump, and thermostat. If coolant isn't coming out of one of the three, it's hard to say where it is going. There's coolant going into the engine and the turbo charger. It's could be leaking into either, and as much as I would love to rip all the heads off to see where the coolant went, it may not have gone in the engine.

A good test would be with someones Cruze that has a coolant consumption issue for a while, atleast 30k miles, and visually look at the pistons and see if they look brand new or look like they've had 30k miles worth of combustions. If they look new, good chance coolant got in there.

Bummed you're so disappointed in Chevrolet, I have issues with my Cruze as much as the next, but I also realize nothing is perfect and Chevrolet wouldn't have sold half a million Cruzes if they weren't good vehicles.

Nonetheless, I hope they resolve your problem. Keep this thread updated. It might help a lot of other owners(including me).


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

The only response I can offer is I have owned the following GM cars: 1977 Vega, 1985 Chevy G20, 1987 Caprice, 2002 Cavalier, 2002 S-10, 2006 Cobalt, 2006 Impala and 2012 Cruze. I have not had any major issues with any of these vehicles and never had one on a hook.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

TODD2869 said:


> The only response I can offer is I have owned the following GM cars: 1977 Vega, 1985 Chevy G20, 1987 Caprice, 2002 Cavalier, 2002 S-10, 2006 Cobalt, 2006 Impala and 2012 Cruze. I have not had any major issues with any of these vehicles and never had one on a hook.


Dido since I've been driving I've owned all chevys my grandfather was retired from GM they have owned nothing but chevy no problems except for my 2012 cruze eco 6mt but I am wanting ut fixed no lemon for me I love my cruze

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I will keep everyone updated on this issue. As far as nothing being perfect, I'm not asking for perfection, but if there's no coolant leaking externally, then it must be internally. $20,000 plus should buy me some type of peace of mind. I like this car, great MPG, good power, comfortable, and it doesn't drive like a small car. Hopefully my issues can be rectified.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh, mine at 38k miles would be perfect for scoping out the cylinders. I wish I had a borescope to do it! 

Mine's had the coolant low since delivery, and it hasn't changed noticeably. I hope it doesn't...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Huh, mine at 38k miles would be perfect for scoping out the cylinders. I wish I had a borescope to do it!
> 
> Mine's had the coolant low since delivery, and it hasn't changed noticeably. I hope it doesn't...


You really should have no problem taking a plug out and viewing a piston at 'top' position with a decent flashlight. With the ignition module out, it shouldn't be too deep to view. The center is really where you want to inspect ultimately anyways.

If you do this Sciphi, do post results. I'm interested in getting to the bottom of the mysterious coolant disappearing act.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ZZR12 said:


> I will keep everyone updated on this issue. As far as nothing being perfect, I'm not asking for perfection, but if there's no coolant leaking externally, then it must be internally. $20,000 plus should buy me some type of peace of mind. I like this car, great MPG, good power, comfortable, and it doesn't drive like a small car. Hopefully my issues can be rectified.


Understandable completely. I hope you get this resolved, and can't wait to hear what they find.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont even get me started with the quality of chevys. My 2010 Nox is the biggest pos I have ever owned. Its at 108,000 miles and the engine is toast, been to the dealership with it to get repaired around 7 times, clocking in around 3 months of repair time among the 7 visits. Never though I would be on another GM based vehicle forum.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cottonseed said:


> Dont even get me started with the quality of chevys. My 2010 Nox is the biggest pos I have ever owned. Its at 108,000 miles and the engine is toast, been to the dealership with it to get repaired around 7 times, clocking in around 3 months of repair time among the 7 visits. Never though I would be on another GM based vehicle forum.


The 2010 2.4L Equinox's had engine/piston issues. Was yours replaced? If not it probably should have been.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I am sure it is comeing out of the water pump on the 1.4T.I have seen a lot of them and its a easy fix.We have sold a bunch of cruzes and have none useing coolant we have not fixed.And in general its not a issue


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Other then a brand new 83 Cavalier that spent almost two months of it's first year at the dealership for repairs, I have never had a problem with a Chevy. So far 2200 miles and 3 months into our 2012 Cruze and zero problems. With all the problems I read about on here I knock on wood.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget, this forum is a giant echo chamber at times. A problem with a few cars can be made out to affect every single car out there when that's not the issue. And, folks often post to the forum when there's a problem, not to say that everything's all good.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't forget that many dealers will say nothing found if it isn't flat out dripping coolant. The other techs on here may be able to verify this type of behavior by dealers. Don't misunderstand that. I have had to test and retest cars to find issues. There are plenty of techs that if they pump up the system and it doesn't immediately leak, they call it not leaking externally. I have had to leave the pressure tester on for 10 minutes in the past.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> A short background story, I had my 2009 Cobalt bought back under the Lemon Law, then in August of last year, when I took the Cobalt back I let my dealer talk me into buying a 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO. I like the car, but at 5000 miles the coolant reservoir was empty, it went in for its first service, and they couldn't find the leak. At 9000 miles reservoir was empty again, I was far from home so I went to a Chevy dealer who topped off the reservoir and said take it to my selling dealership, well I didn't. At 15000 miles I stopped at my local/selling dealer, reservoir empty, well they finally smelled antifreeze, the Service Manager had a Tech top of the reservoir and add dye, they said they would call me when they had time too look at my Cruze. Well a week and a half later the car overheats pumps antifreeze out and the car is on the hook, they called yesterday to ask me a few more questions and I talked to the Tech who said they were calling the Chevy Tech line because they have never heard of these types of problems with a Cruze. Really? Today the service Manager calls and says they pulled the head off the car, and are sending it out to see if it is cracked, it may just need a head gasket could need a head, it could fix the problem, but their not sure. WTF, I have owned two brand new Chevy's since April of 2009, seven tow jobs between the two, way to many tows. Now I wonder if having antifreeze leaked into the cylinders could have caused any type of wear on the cylinders. I called the Service Manager back and he was gone for the day, but he has always treated me well, and is always easy to deal with, but when I asked the adviser some question he said he was slammed and it's covered under warranty and what is the problem, not what I wanted to hear. How can you consider a new Chevy a good option, when it can't even get through a three year period without a Lot of problems.



ZZR12,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Information sent, Thanks Stacy.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I spoke to the Service manager today. They got a new head, and are sending it out to the machine shop to "swap" everything over. I asked him why the head was being replaced, he said this isn't the first head they have had to replace on a Cruze, I said why, and he said they might have gone to new better design, but he didn't really know. I asked him if the original head was bad, and he said he didn't know. Why would you replace something that you didn't know for sure was bad? They seem to be offended that I'm asking questions, I would like to know why this work is being done, and why, is that to much too ask?


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I recieved a phone call from my dealer about the repairs to the Cruze. He said my car will not be ready, because there are parts that are needed but not availible. He used a term, but I'm not sure what it was, essentially they checked part availibility throughout the USA, and the parts are not availible. What is wrong with Chevy? I believe that was my first question. Just to set the record straight the people in service have always and are currently treating me very well, and I have a rental.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So the cylinder head is on backorder? Lovely. 

At least you have wheels during all this, and it sounds like your dealer is treating you fairly.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


This will not get Chevy competitive in the compact car class. People buy compacts because they want a small car, not necessarily a "cheap" car. The Cruze was intended to do away with the Cavalier/Cobalt image. The Cruze owners I've talked to haven't had issues either, but that doesn't excuse the manufacturer from correcting the ones that do have problems.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


Are you really that ignorant? $20,000 buys you nothing? Maybe Chevy should tell me I'm a cheap ba****d and I got what I paid for. My wifes $56,000 Audi had three warranty issues. So how does your idea of you get what you pay for work for our Audi?


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

sciphi said:


> So the cylinder head is on backorder? Lovely.
> 
> At least you have wheels during all this, and it sounds like your dealer is treating you fairly.



No its not the cylinder head, they have that back. He didn't tell me what they couldn't locate and I didn't ask. The rental helps, and their service treats me good, no complaints there. I am going to call them tommorow and see if they had any luck, and if they didn't I'll ask them what parts they can't find. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


Uhh, $20k isn't exactly chump change. And, the Cruze isn't meant to be cheap. It's meant to lead the compact car segment, and give folks lots of features without a large exterior footprint or fuel bill. Cheap cars these are not. If one wants cheap with a bowtie, buy a Spark or base Sonic. 

And, a base Malibu starts at right around $22k, or just a few hundred more than MSRP on a mid-level Cruze Eco/1LT/2LT. 

Problems happen with every car, every company, and just because they didn't happen to you doesn't mean they didn't happen. It's how the company and their dealers step up and respond when problems do occue that makes or breaks the ownership experience. 

These are mass-produced, some tiny fraction is bound to have problems. It stinks if yours is one of that 0.12% that has that particular severe issue, and takes weeks to get resolved.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ben Jammin said:


> Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


I have also had quite a few GM cars with more than 200,000 with just basic maintenance. However I completely disagree with your assumption that cheap means low quality. I have had my cruze in the shop more in 6 months than my 2004 cavalier was in 6 years. 

In 100,000miles on the cavalier I only did regular maintenance(oil change, clean air filter), tires, front brakes, front sway bar end links(less than $20). Had one warranty issue, the window switch failed before I even drove off the dealers lot.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

In 50,000 miles I have added 1 gallon of anti freeze and never seen a drop on the ground. My heater does smell but not getting any steam inside. I do not trust my dealer to find or fix anything so I will drive and keep adding till I can trade it off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ben Jammin said:


> Weird, we've had numerous Chevrolets pass 200,000 miles with only minor problems. Never towed and never lengthy downtime. But when you buy $20,000 it should be expected. It's what I tell people with Cobalts and Cavaliers, you didn't want cheap? They make Malibus and Impalas for that. I've never had anyone I know personally experience that with their Cruze, kinda shocking to me.


People pay $17-20,000 for a Honda civic and they don't expect the car to fall apart around them. They expect good, reliable transportation. Why should we expect less of a Cruze?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm wondering what I should do here. I'm on day 16 with the car in the shop. I spoke with the Service Manager, and they are waiting for gaskets that are back ordered, they have no clue when they will be available. I have a 2010 Impala as a rental, what a POS, no XM HORRIBLE fuel mileage (V6) and the most boring car i have ever had the displeasure of driving. How long should I wait until I start complaining? We go to the Pittsburgh area over Christmas, we don't take the wifes Audi, and the Impala sucks on gas, any input?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ZZR12 said:


> I'm wondering what I should do here. I'm on day 16 with the car in the shop. I spoke with the Service Manager, and they are waiting for gaskets that are back ordered, they have no clue when they will be available. I have a 2010 Impala as a rental, what a POS, no XM HORRIBLE fuel mileage (V6) and the most boring car i have ever had the displeasure of driving. How long should I wait until I start complaining? We go to the Pittsburgh area over Christmas, we don't take the wifes Audi, and the Impala sucks on gas, any input?


Sic chevrolet customer service on em and tell them to get-r-done already. That is ridiculous. You should see customer service around the site here; send them a PM or just give them a call tomorrow. 

Then never, ever go back to that dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Sic chevrolet customer service on em and tell them to get-r-done already. That is ridiculous. You should see customer service around the site here; send them a PM or just give them a call tomorrow.
> 
> Then never, ever go back to that dealer.
> 
> The customer service rep that monitors the site has been in contact with my dealer, it doesn't seem to help much, and I think it's more a unavailability of parts then the dealer screwing something up. I just don't understand how you can have a car thats in production, but no parts availability. If I remember correctly I think i remember reading some posts about people having issues with getting parts for the Cruze. Hopefully someone will tell me if I'm wrong or right about that.


----------

